# Amazing Video of a Two Year Old Reciting the Children's Catechism!



## Marrow Man (Jan 26, 2010)

The director of the ARP Children Education Ministries send out this wonderful video this morning. It is only the first part of the Children's Catechism that she has memorized, but the little girl is also only 2! Hopefully, this will be an encouragement to parents interested in training their children.

[video=youtube;EVdFM37W-N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVdFM37W-N0[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 26, 2010)

SO CUTE!  Really neat too. I love how she poked her dad with her finger to emphasize "one God."


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 26, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I love how she poked her dad with her finger to emphasize "one God."


 
Yeah, I liked that too!


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow! We're impressed when our 19 month old folds his hands to pray, I can't imagine him being at that level in six months. We'd like to do the children's catechism with our kids, but I didn't realize you could get them started that early.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 26, 2010)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Wow! We're impressed when our 19 month old folds his hands to pray, I can't imagine him being at that level in six months. We'd like to do the children's catechism with our kids, but I didn't realize you could get them started that early.


 
You'd be surprised how much development takes place between 18 months and 2 years. We are working with our son (who will be two on Sunday) on the catechism. He has the first three memorized and we're now working on the fourth. His talking ability isn't anywhere near the level of that girl's, but we are thankful for what he has been able to learn. Go for it and see what your child can learn. He may not learn as quickly as this girl, but any truths about God that he can learn will be helpful.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 27, 2010)

We actually started with question one this morning. I suppose if he can say "giraffe" and "truck" over-and-over again that he can answer "God" to question one. We're excited to start this journey with him.


----------



## rrfranks (Jan 27, 2010)

How awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## LeeD (Jan 27, 2010)

That is super!


----------



## TexanRose (Jan 27, 2010)

Joshua said:


> ...As of two Saturdays ago, Chloë was able to quote back to me the text of Exodus 20:1-17. I am _amazed_ at how well she has done, considering I only get to see her once a week, and sometimes bi-weekly.



Wow, that is impressive!


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 27, 2010)

Our oldest girls (2 and 3 1/2) are working on questions 3 and 7, respectively, of the Shorter Catechism, and our oldest has learned Gen 1:1-5, as well as the Lord's Prayer. It really is amazing how early they can pick these things up. They are sponges at this age, and their ability to memorize is the greatest now.


----------



## Andres (Jan 27, 2010)

Quite possibly the most beautiful video I have ever seen on Youtube. I am not kidding.


----------



## Andres (Jan 27, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Quite possibly the most beautiful video I have ever seen on Youtube. I am not kidding.
> ...


 
Okay, I'll give it to you. The one you posted was also quite beautiful. If only it wouldn't have been ruined by that guy who kept creeping into the pics.


----------



## SueS (Jan 27, 2010)

I loved the video! We're teaching the children's catechism in a Kid's Quest club at our church. The beginner class is supposed to be made up of 4 and 5yos - we have a very young class with the two youngest boys who turned three in November and January, respectively. They are both doing very well with their questions and the older of the two, who is in my SS class is beginning to respond to Bible lessons there with answers he learned from the catechism. It's amazing what these very little ones can do and what they are able to internalize!


----------



## TexanRose (Jan 28, 2010)

Joshua H. said:


> TexanRose said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...


 
Well, I was referring to the time frame you're working with--I assumed she's older now. So, still impressed!


----------

